# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين اليمن >  المساهمة الجنائية الأصلية في قانون العقوبات اليمني ـ دراسة مقارنة

## هيثم الفقى

الباحث: أروى يحيى محمد الطليحيالدرجة العلمية: ماجستير الجامعة: عدنالكلية: الحقوقالقسم: القانون الجنائيبلد الدراسة: اليمنلغة الدراسة: العربيةتاريخ الإقرار: 2006نوع الدراسة: رسالة جامعية  
الخـــلاصـــة:
المساهمة الجنائية هي من أخطر  الأعمال الإجرامية - كونها تتبوأ مكاناً بارزاً بين مجموعة تلك الأعمال ولذا فقد عنيت بأحكامها الشريعة الإسلامية والقوانين الوضعية ، إذ لا تثور المشكلة إذا كان مرتكب الجريمة شخصاً واحداً فلا صعوبة في تحديده كمسئول عن الجريمة . ولكن عندما يتعلق الأمر بعمل جماعي تتضافر فيه جهود أكثر من شخص للوصول إلى نتيجة معينة توجهها إرادة جماعية فإن ذلك يثير مشكلة كبرى. وهذه الجهود المتعددة المدعمة بإرادة جماعية تشكل في مجموعها ما يسمى بالمساهمة الجنائية . 
وقد ميز القانون بين المساهمين في الجريمة في ضوء مدى جسامة مساهمتهم فيها إلى نوعين :النوع الأول الفاعل الأصلي والنوع الثاني الشريك ، وأقام معيار هذا التمييز على أساس أن  الأول هو من يقوم بالفعل الأصلي في الجريمة ، بينما يقوم الثاني بفعل ثانوي فيها. فصفتا الفاعل والشريك تتحددان على ضوء الدور الذي يساهم به كل منهما لارتكاب الجريمة ، فإن قام بفعلها الأصلي كان فاعلا أصليا، وان قام بفعل ثانوي فيها كان شريكا . 
وتتضمن دراسة المساهمة الجنائية الأصلية البحث في ثلاثة موضوعات، الأول هو بيان حقيقتها والثاني هو بيان صورها والثالث هو بيان العقوبة التي يقررها القانون لها. ولقد جعلت كل موضوع منها في فصل  ، فبينت في الفصل الأول حقيقة المساهمة الجنائية الأصلية موضحة معنى أنواع المساهمة الجنائية ، ومظهرة أحكامها وأوصافها العامة التي بها تظهر حقيقتها و تتميز عن سواها مما قد يشتبه بها. فالمساهمة الجنائية الأصلية هي حالة تعدد الفاعلين الذين ارتكبوا جريمة واحده، أي هي حالة تعدد الجناة الذين قاموا بدور رئيسي في ارتكاب الجريمة ، فهي تفترض وقوع الجريمة بفعل عدة أشخاص ،  وقيام كل منهم بدور رئيسي في ارتكابها، وأيضاً إلى جانب تعدد الجناة تفترض المساهمة الجنائية الأصلية وحدة الجريمة. 

ثم بعد ذلك قمت بتحديد نطاق فكرة المساهم الأصلي فقد تنازع الفقه القانوني في تحديد فكرة المساهم الأصلي نظريتان : الأولى توسع  من فكرة  الفاعل ويرى أصحابها أن الفاعل هو كل من أرتبط فعله بالنتيجة الإجرامية بعلاقة سببية ، فكلما كانت هناك علاقة سببية بين الفعل والنتيجة الإجرامية كان فاعله مساهماً أصلي ، والثانية تضيق من فكرة الفاعل ، فتجعل الجاني فاعلاً إذا قام بالفعل المحدد في النص القانوني الخاص بالجريمة ، فهو من يرتكب النشاط الذي يدخل  في تكوين  الركن المادي  للجريمة ، فمن ساهم في الجريمة ولم يعد فاعلاً فيها لا عقاب عليه لأنه لا يعتبر فاعلاً وفقاً لهذه النظرية ، وإذا أراد المقنن إدخالهم أو عاقبهم فعليه أن يضع  نصوصاً خاصة بهم. ثم استعرضت الانتقادات التي وجهت إلى كل من النظريتين السابقتين وحددت موقف المشرع اليمني منها فقد أعتد بالجانب الموضوعي فاعتبر الفاعل من يباشر الجريمة ومن يتسبب فيها ، واعتد أيضاً بالجانب الشخصي فجعل الفاعل المعنوي و المتمالئ فاعلين أصليين في الجريمة ، وبالمقابل فإنه قام بحصر صور المساهمة الجنائية التبعية في التحريض والاتفاق والمساعدة ، وأخرج بقية الأفعال عن دائرة التجريم لعدم وجود نص قانوني يدخلها  فيها ، وبذلك عد منتهجاً مذهباً وسط بين المذهبين السابقين .

ثم قمت بدراسة أركان المساهمة الجنائية الأصلية ، فللمساهمة الجنائية الأصلية الأركان ذاتها التي تقوم عليها الجريمة ، وتفسير ذلك إن المساهم الأصلي يسأل عن الجريمة بصفه  أصلية ، فينبغي أن تتوافر في حقه جميع أركان الجريمة التي ساهم فيها .

ثم بعد ذلك خصصت الفصل الثاني لبحث صورها وبيان أقسامها، فالمساهمة الجنائية الأصلية في الجريمة نوعان : مساهمة أصلية مادية ، ومساهمة أصلية معنوية . والفارق بينهما يتعلق بالطبيعة القانونية للنشاط الذي يصدر عن المساهم في كل منهما ، ومدى صلته بالفعل الذي يقوم عليه الركن المادي في الجريمة : فالمساهمة المادية تقوم بهذا الفعل نفسه أو بجزء منه وبنشاط ذي صلة وثيقة به ، أما المساهمة المعنوية فهي تقوم عن طريق حمل شخص غير أهل للمسؤولية الجنائية أو حسن النية على تنفيذ الفعل المادي المكون للجريمة ، أو الحضور إلى مكان ارتكاب الجريمة مع الاستعداد لارتكابها إذا ما تركها احد المتمالئين ، فيكون تركه لها اكتفاء بمباشرة الأخر لها. و صور الفعل التي يتكون منها الركن المادي للمساهمة الجنائية الأصلية المادية هي المباشرة والتسبب أما المساهمة الجنائية الأصلية المعنوية فيندرج تحتها صورتان هما الفاعل بالواسطة ( الفاعل المعنوي ) والمتمالئ . ولذلك قسمت هذا الفصل إلى مبحثين ، تناولت في الأول صور المساهمة الجنائية الأصلية المادية والثاني صور المساهمة الجنائية الأصلية المعنوية.

ثم بعد ذلك قمت بتحديد عقوبة المساهمة الجنائية الأصلية في الفصل الثالث . فالقاعدة العامة في عقاب المساهمين الأصليين في الجريمة هي توقيع العقوبة المقررة قانوناً للجريمة كما لو كان كل منهم قد ارتكبها بمفردة. وهي عقوبة الجريمة التامة إذا كان الفاعل قد حقق بنشاطه النتيجة الإجرامية ، وعقوبة الشروع إذا كان نشاط الجاني قد أوقف أو خاب أثره لسبب لا دخل لإرادته فيه. وكل مساهم يستقل بعقوبته كما لو حقق الجريمة  بمفرده، وبالتالي فإنه يستقل عن غيره من المساهمين بظروفه المؤثرة في جسامة الجريمة أو العقوبة.

وأنهيت دراستي هذه بخاتمة اتبعتها بأهم التوصيات التي توصلت إليها وهي: 
1- أن يضع  المشرع تعريفاً واضحاً لكل من المباشر والمتسبب و المتمالئ ، لكي يزيل بذلك أي شك أو التباس بين هذه الصور والصور الأخرى للمساهمة الجنائية . فالمشرع في ذكره لصور المساهمة الجنائية الأصلية في المادة (21) من قانون الجرائم والعقوبات اليمني أورد تعريفاً غير دقيقاً لهذه الصور وغير شاملاً ، حيث أورد صور الفاعل ولكنه لم يضع تعريفاً مفصل لفاعل كل صورة من هذه الصور.
2- أن يضع المشرع نصاً يتضمن حكم من نظم أو أدار نشاط المساهمين وتشديد عقوبته. حيث لم يتضمن قانون الجرائم والعقوبات اليمني نص يتحدث عن المنظم الذي أدار نشاط المساهمين في  الجريمة - وهذا من المأخذ الذي أخذت عليه- فالمنظم يعتبر أخطر شخص في المساهمين الأصليين ، فالمساهمين قد تعددوا ، مما يعني ازدياد خطورة كل منهم ، ولأحدهم سطوة على زملائه ، وطاعة واجبة عليهم ، مما يعني المزيد من خطورته بالقياس إليهم فكان لابد من تشديد عقوبته . 
3- أن يضع نصاً يبين فيه عقوبة المساهم الأصلي في جرائم الحدود والقصاص حيث قصر المشرع الحديث في المادة (24) على عقوبة المساهم في الجرائم التعزيرية  ولم يشر إلى عقوبة المساهمة في جرائم الحدود والقصاص.
من هذه الدراسة . 
*Abstract:*
The criminal participation is regarded as one of the important topics that requires serious research and study because it has accessed an important place among the asset of crimes which preoccupy of the Islamic sharia and the positive laws. This crime always exposes to the state security , and it directs towards its handling and affects it. The subject to the people, combating on them selves, their properties,and honors, and this may cause serious  harms for the state security and its relations with other countries connected with the crimes of terrorism , the organized crimes, and the crimes of kidnapping, and interruptedness,these crimes with its public danaer, they threaten the state interior security and the estatablishment of its individuals, they are joined with other crimes by great hazard like killing, violation, looting, destruction , bodily harm , and resistance of public power. A variety of perpetrators pare the way to commit the dangerous crimes due to the conformity of the mutual efforts among them and the availability of the mental and material potentials . The study is based on identifying the problems axrsen in the praitical situation reaching to finding the solution agreed with the legal prinaples and fundamentals.         
The original criminal participation is the functioning of the main role in the execution of the crime , the legislator utters the original doer of the crime is  ( the perpetrator) ; a definition is put in the para (21) of the Yemeni criminal and punishment law No.(12)1994 which states " the perpetrator be considered the one who  achieves through one's behavior the crime elements  and this includes the partner existed in the crime stage during its happening one is regarded by- means-doer who leads to commit the crime responsible for this ; if it is recognized , by means, in the law the coretition of the doe , the perpetrators who do by purpose or neglect the partner in the labors of executing the crime ".
This study will deal with the lopic of the participation of the original criminal participation either through jurisprudence exertions or the comparative judicature or the esteemed Islamic Sharia.This study consists of three chapters; The First chapter shows its truth , the second depicts its images while the third deals with the pehality that the law decides .
In the first chafter we presented the fact of the original criminal participation ;for this typed of the criminal partiapation kinds has legal judgements and general description showing its truth whereby it is discriminated from others in which may be suspected ; on the basis of that truth, it comes into view and it may limit its nature . We mean by truth  here :its definition and nature discrimating it from the incidental participortion, the importance of this discrimination and the problems which it arises and showing its bases . to let the truth of the original criminal partiapation be clear we show its identity and the legal texts specialized with it and we limit its elements in three topics.
The original criminal participation is  a situation of a variety of doers who committed the crime and the functioning of each one has a main role in committing the crime and also beside a variety of the criminals, the original criminal participation hypothesizes the unity of the crime .The first element hypothesizes that the materialls of the crime have been committed by a variety  of persons while the second element is the functioning of a chief role in the crime the third element is the unity of the crime in which the criminals participated in its happening .
After that we limited the scope of the original participant ; the two legal theories of jurisprudence despot in limiting the idea of the original  participant: the first theory extends the idea of doer is the one who joins one's act with the criminal result by a causative relation ,so the causative value of the act is the basis of this  theory ,whenever there was a causative relation between the act and the criminal result ,the doer would be an original participant , there , according to this opinion – the doer is regarded as each one who functioned the act which the law incriminates and for bides its commiting , also the one who causes its occurrence or charges another irresponsible for criminality to commit the crime and also the one who gave this person a help in committing  the crime either in the organized acts or those facilitated or complemented the committing Of the crime, so if the causative relation is available between the criminal activity and the criminal result, the committing of the act has been considered as the doer for the result occurred , so this can not be excluded unless there will be a legal text. The second theory narrows the idea of doer so it makes the criminal as the doer if he functions the limited act in the legal text specialized with the crime, the one who participated and was not considered as the doer in it ,no punishment on him because he is not considered as the doer according to this theory ,if the lawgiver wishes to enter them and punishes them, they should put legal texts specialized with them. The stealing functions by taking ,the killing by the act of stabbing or shooting , for instance; everyone who does an act related to this typical and the legal description of the crime from the material side ,he is an original participant. the one who stabbed is a doer , the one who tied is adore, the one who caught the victim of the comments that raised against the two previous theories and the Yemeni legislatoring created a moderate belief between these beliefs so the legislator in limiting the original participation claimed to the objective side, so the legislator considered

The doer as the one who functions the crime and causes it. The legislator makes the abstract doer and the partner as original participation in the crime , adverse to that he  functioned to enclose the images of the incidental criminal participations is the  agitation , the expenditure ,the  help ,the legislator take the remains of the acts out of the criminal (penal) circle due to non availability of a legal text inside it, hence the legislator  is processing a belief mid between the two former beliefs.
Then we studied the bases of the original  criminal participations has bases on which the crime based .

The interpretation of this is that the original participant is asked a bout the crime as being the original ,unless all the bases of the crime are  fulfilled for his own right .if the doer's identity is necessitated in case of need the material and the abstract bases are fulfilled. So the identity of the participant flows over these two bases with a special impression .the original participant's responsibility is not enclosed in the activity limit which is used from his ,but he is asked about the crime resulted from his activity and the others participants activity. It is not only enough to consider the doer as begin the participant unless the legitimate basis is fulfilled and the a abstract basis of the crime which he committed ,but also it should be fulfilled the intention of the cooperation with the others. Then we dedicated the second chapter for researching the images and the divisions of the original criminal participation; this has got two types in the crime: The original material participation, and the original abstract participation. The difference between them relates to the legal nature of the activity produced out of the participant for both of them, the extent to which relation has with the act on which the material basis of the crime based; the material participation functions by this act itself for a part of it or in an activity closely related to it while the abstract participation functions by means of an unskilled person whose criminal responsibility or this good intent in executing the material act form the crime. 

The images of the act from which the material basis of the material the original criminal  participation is formed the pursuit and the cause while the abstract original criminal participation can be included under two images the by-means-doer (the abstract doer) and the  partner . Hence

We divided the chapter into two parts ; the first deals with the images of the material original criminal participation and the second depicts the abstract  original criminal participations then we limited the punishment of the original criminal participation in third  chapter .The general rule for punishing the original participations in the crime is the signature of the punishment legally decided for the crime as they had both committed the crime by themselves .This is the entire crime if the doer had fulfilled in his activity the criminal result, and the punishment of the pursuit  if the criminal activity was stopped or failed its effect for the cause whose will is not involved .Every participant is independent in his crime as if he fulfilled it by himself .After that he will be independent of other participations in the effective circumstances in the greatness of the crime or the punishment. 
The following are the suggestion and recommend. Actions concluded our stud:
1- we inspire the legist or to put a clear definition for the pursuit or the causer and the partner to cancel  the ambiguity   or suspicion be tureen these images and the other images of the criminal participation the legislator has mentioned the  images of the original criminal postulation in the Para (21) of the Yemeni law of crimes and punishments in comprehensive inadequate definition for these images he mentioned the images of the doer but he did not put detailed definition for the doer in all of these images.
2- putting a text contained communal of organizations or administration of the pactiupants  intensifying .
The Yemeni law of crimes and punishments does not contain a text calking about the organization in the participants activity is administrated in the crime . this is one of the drawbacks has been noticed . the organization is the dangerous person in the original participants the participants varied this means the increase  of the danger of bath of then each one can hare adorns on his colleagues and his obedience is must on them.
This means the increase of his danger in companions to then so it should intensify his punishment.

----------

